

A cool office is not the best office: Part Two – Building a concept - accatyyc
http://blog.footballaddicts.com/part-two-building-a-conceptitled/

======
yllow
When the office space has an area for coffee making, and it's open, it's true
that it's disturbing. Imagine there are 10 people in the office and everyone
is making one cup of coffee every morning, you will at least get disturbed for
10 times. It's not just the office, i think sometimes we will go to a cafe and
work there instead. It's not the crowd that it's disturbing, but it's the
noise from the coffee machine.

~~~
patrikarnesson
Exactly, this is why we excluded all noise making furniture from the work zone
as coffee machines.

